# Spam in PMs



## Alix (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, recently we have been hit with spammers who are just sending PMs and not posting directly on the boards. If you receive something from someone you don't know and are suspicious of it please forward it to a Mod or Admin member IMMEDIATELY. 

The most recent person banned was under the name "Admin". Yes I know, we didn't have that one sewn up...oops. 

Thanks all for helping us to keep spam in any form (except canned!) off the boards.


----------



## callie (Jun 23, 2009)

Alix said:


> Hello everyone, recently we have been hit with spammers who are just sending PMs and not posting directly on the boards. If you receive something from someone you don't know and are suspicious of it please forward it to a Mod or Admin member IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> The most recent person banned was under the name "Admin". Yes I know, we didn't have that one sewn up...oops.
> 
> Thanks all for helping us to keep spam in any form (except canned!) off the boards.


 
Thanks, Alix.  I got one for an "ecookbook."  I didn't think to forward it to you...I just deleted it.


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2009)

We got that one too callie, thanks! elida or something right?


----------



## callie (Jun 24, 2009)

that's the one!


----------



## Laury (Jun 24, 2009)

How exactly do we forward it to you?  I know how to do it from my regular email, but not from this forum.


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2009)

When you open a PM there is a reply button or a Forward button at the bottom. Just hit forward and enter the names of the people you want to send it to separated by a semi colon.


----------



## Constance (Jun 24, 2009)

I got the one about the e-cookbook, too. I just disregarded it.


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah, the ecookbook was sent to me too. i deleted it & informed administration.


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2009)

I've just been deleting it, will forward it back the next time it happens.


----------



## ErikC (Jun 24, 2009)

Darn...I thought this was going to be a recipe involving canned ham!


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah Erik, sorry to disappoint!


----------

